# Do I need to change my phone number with Uber/Lyft when using a different phone or device?



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

My apologies if this has been covered. I tried to do a search, but did not come up with anything obvious.

Common sense tells me yes. But, my common sense has been known to be wrong. Just ask my wife, she'll tell you all about it.

Anyway, as the title says. I use an iPhone 6, and it is unbearably slow to update and open apps and I want to try Mystro. So, I have bought a Samsung Galaxy J7, prepaid phone. I've used one before, and it runs pretty well.

Uber/Lyft will be the only use of the phone, so I'm not likely to remember the phone number when logging into Lyft, on the computer. Additionally, when they send the codes to log in, I may not have that phone with me as I'll probably leave it in the car.

So, if I do not change my phone number, will I still be able to text/call passengers from the app? Or will Uber and Lyft get confused. When passengers initiate contact with me, through the app, will it go to the device that I have running the app, or the device with my registered phone number?

Thanks for any info y'all can give. After contacting support or a few other things, I have no desire to try and explain this to them


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct... the Uber/Lyft Call will go through a random number to the phone # you have on file.
That phone needs to be in the car with you if you want to communicate with the Pax.
Lyft requires a call for cancellation (so they told me) for example.
Not hard to change the number with them.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

That's what I was thinking, but wanted to be sure. Thanks you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I'm addition I think you need to log in to the app with a phone and email, so they send u a code. So if you uninstall the app and reinstall it, you got some extra work


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I'm addition I think you need to log in to the app with a phone and email, so they send u a code. So if you uninstall the app and reinstall it, you got some extra work


I still have it on the original phone, as well. So, no issues there. Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sariandan said:


> My apologies if this has been covered. I tried to do a search, but did not come up with anything obvious.
> 
> Common sense tells me yes. But, my common sense has been known to be wrong. Just ask my wife, she'll tell you all about it.
> 
> ...


Depends - if you still have access to the original phone and you just want to add a 2nd phone, then no need to tell them anything. But you can't call or text pax if the phone you're using is not registered as the primary number for your Uber & Lyft account. *I actually use 2 phones 1 with Uber and 2nd with Lyft - but I never changed my phone number with either company (they still have my 1st phone number as my primary number on my accounts). I kept both accounts on the 1st phone because that's my full time, always with me phone. However, I recently added a 2nd phone and installed Lyft on the 2nd phone - and I can do everything on the 2nd phone except text or call the pax. Accepting trips, canceling trips, etc - all work from 2nd phone - only thing that doesn't work is calling/texting pax or them calling/texting me (all calls & texts come to 1st phone) ... which is really no big deal because I can call the pax from 1st phone while on a trip since both U & L are installed on both phone ... but I only use 1st for Uber trips and 2nd for Lyft trips (that way neither app times out and logs me out of the app unexpectedly). *In either case - that's what I do.

If, however, you changed number or only have 1 phone - then you'll need to change the phone number on your accounts.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Mystro works best with phones that have at least 3gb of RAM. 

I tried the same with a Moto G4, and my experience wasn't so great. The phone just didn't have the memory to support this.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Your phone number is your account number with the ride share company. Choose the phone that works the best for driving and that is the phone you use for ride share driving. You will not be able to use both phones and two different phone numbers. It could be grounds for deactivation, either temporarily or permanent.


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, y’all. My step ran fine on the J7. I just didn’t care for it. Ended up upgrading to iPhone X.


----------

